# Couple of annoying problems on Windows 10



## James321 (Apr 10, 2013)

Can't seem to switch off auto-shutdown on Windows 10. It's really annoying that my laptop shuts down every 4 hours, such that when you next come to use it you need to boot it up again. Tried the methods given online but they never seem to work, for example.:

4 Ways to Cancel Auto Shutdown in Windows 10

My second issue is that I don't use Wifi or Bluetooth and have them both switched OFF. However the indicator light on my Lenovo Thinkpad is ON revealing that the wireless connection is still ON. The indicator light [1] should actually be OFF (see image below). Because I take internet security seriously this is actually an annoying problem.










From: Status indicators - ThinkPad T430, T430i


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

If your computer is an old ThinkPad, then chances are there is a physical switch on the front or right side of the laptop that you can switch to off. It may also be Fn+F8 (or whatever Function key has the wirelesss icon).

As to the shut downs, are you connected to AC at all times? Is the shutdown due to being idle (not used)?

That link you provided is if you ran a script for example to shut the computer down after x minutes and the command is the abort command. What you are describing is your Power Settings.


----------



## James321 (Apr 10, 2013)

Couriant said:


> If your computer is an old ThinkPad, then chances are there is a physical switch on the front or right side of the laptop that you can switch to off. It may also be Fn+F8 (or whatever Function key has the wirelesss icon).
> 
> As to the shut downs, are you connected to AC at all times? Is the shutdown due to being idle (not used)?
> 
> That link you provided is if you ran a script for example to shut the computer down after x minutes and the command is the abort command. What you are describing is your Power Settings.


Thanks. The switch on the front right side seems to work and the light now goes out. However I couldn't locate any appropriate function key.

As to the auto shutdowns, I connect to AC mains at all times, so it isn't the battery running down. The auto shutdown occurs after being idle for about 4 hours say.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

OK then check your Power Settings by typing Power in the search menu and selecting Power and Sleep Settings.


----------



## James321 (Apr 10, 2013)

Couriant said:


> OK then check your Power Settings by typing Power in the search menu and selecting Power and Sleep Settings.


What I can see on the screen in Power Settings in Windows 10 is slightly different from what you can see.

Here are two screenshots, the second is of the Advanced power settings:


----------



## James321 (Apr 10, 2013)

samclerkv said:


> Try Updating the Bios settings to be latest version.


I've attempted updating BIOS directly from the Lenovo website via an automatic update.

What's the idea behind updating BIOS?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Did the Bios update succeed ? If not leave it as it is for now.

At your first screenshot set the Plugged in Sleep timer to 'Never' and see if that stops the shutdown after 4 hours.


----------



## James321 (Apr 10, 2013)

managed said:


> Did the Bios update succeed ? If not leave it as it is for now.
> 
> At your first screenshot set the Plugged in Sleep timer to 'Never' and see if that stops the shutdown after 4 hours.


I'm not sure BIOS has been updated, but the update from Lenovo promised to update BIOS as well. Perhaps Lenovo decided an update of BIOS wasn't necessary after all as it still looks like the same version and date as before.

Why does my Power Settings page on Windows 10 look so different from Couriant's? Surely there should be a relevant tick box available you can make changes to?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Did you try setting it to Never ? If so did it still shutdown after 4 hours ?

I think your Windows 10 might need updating before it will look like Couriant's.

To see which version you have now type
Hold down the Windows key and press R key, then type
WINVER
then press Enter
and tell us the full version information please.


----------



## James321 (Apr 10, 2013)

managed said:


> Did you try setting it to Never ? If so did it still shutdown after 4 hours ?
> 
> I think your Windows 10 might need updating before it will look like Couriant's.
> 
> ...


It's Windows 10, version 20H2 (OS Build 19042.1165)


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

You still haven't told us if setting Sleep on 'Plugged in' to 'Never' worked or not. Please do that.

I think you have the latest version of 10 but please run Windows Update and install any that are offered.


----------



## James321 (Apr 10, 2013)

managed said:


> You still haven't told us if setting Sleep on 'Plugged in' to 'Never' worked or not. Please do that.


I'm currently trying this one. I was reluctant to begin with this one because it sounds a little like a bodge. But who knows it could work.


----------



## James321 (Apr 10, 2013)

managed said:


> You still haven't told us if setting Sleep on 'Plugged in' to 'Never' worked or not. Please do that.


I left the laptop overnight on power save Never on Plugged in and it didn't go into auto-shutdown.

Does this prove anything?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

It proves the problem is something in Windows and if you don't use sleep it will not shutdown.

You could try Hibernate instead of sleep :- https://www.groovypost.com/howto/enable-hibernate-mode-windows-10/


----------



## James321 (Apr 10, 2013)

managed said:


> It proves the problem is something in Windows and if you don't use sleep it will not shutdown.
> 
> You could try Hibernate instead of sleep :- https://www.groovypost.com/howto/enable-hibernate-mode-windows-10/


Did we find out why my Windows 10 looks different from Couriant's. See #5.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

You may have Windows 10 Home and Couriant has Windows 10 Pro. Or one of them is not fully updated. I would not worry about it.


----------

